# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Интересное про сало.

## Irina

*ИНТЕРЕСНОЕ ПРО САЛО*

*
Популярность сала на Украине неоспорима:* украинское казачество стало культивировать употребление сала «в пику бусурманам» еще в XVII веке. Однако, родина этого деликатеса – вовсе не Украина.

*Родиной сала правильнее считать Италию.* Именно там три тысячи лет назад появилась идея использовать свиной жир как дешевую и калорийную пищу для рабов, трудившихся на мраморных каменоломнях.
Римляне называли этот продукт «лярдо». Это слово дожило до наших дней, но обозначает оно уже не сало, а то, что называется смалец.
Сало было всегда продуктом питания бедных людей, ибо лучшие куски свиной туши доставались, тем кто, мог за них заплатить или отнять. Вот и научились бедняки заготовлять сало впрок путем засолки, иногда копчения, и дальнейшего вызревания. Практически каждый народ будет утверждать, что именно их сало – лучшее в мире. Русские и украинцы, будут за свое «сало», белорусы за своё «сала», немцы за «шпек», балканские славяне за «сланину», поляки за «слонину», американцы за «фэтбэк», и т.д. Но если, кто когда-нибудь пробовал «Lardo di Colonnata» или « Valle dAosta Lardo dArnad» вряд ли посмеет оспаривать превосходство двух последних. «Lardo di Colonnata» происходит из маленького горного городка, если не сказать деревни, Колонната, расположенного рядом со знаменитыми мраморными разработками Каррара, что в Апуанских Альпах северной Тосканы. Местные мужчины в основном занятые в каменоломнях, традиционно брали с собой на перекус Лардо, употребляя вместе с другими типичными для Италии продуктами – хлебом, оливками и помидорами.


В настоящее время Лардо перестало быть едой бедняков, а превратилось в местную достопримечательность, затмившую славой даже каррарский мрамор. Да, своему существованию Колонната обязана мрамору, а своей известности – салу. Небольшой объем, почти подпольного производства (из-за постоянных «наездов» местной санитарной инспекции) не в состоянии удовлетворить возрастающий спрос на этот продукт, и вот на рынке уже появились подделки, которые имеют такое же отношение к оригиналу, как Боржом произведённый в Ессентуках к своему грузинскому конкуренту. Лардо — продукт очень древний. Еще Император Юстиниан законодательно обязал поставлять Лардо в армию, чтобы легионеры имели достаточно энергии в походах и сражениях. Оригинальность процесса приготовления Лардо основана, прежде всего, на использовании корыт, высеченных из местного каррарского мрамора. Как известно ваятели очень скрупулезно подходят к выбору камня, и, если обнаружится какой-либо изъян, они от него откажутся. Чтобы добро не пропадало, местные решили использовать забракованные мраморные глыбы, выдалбливая из них ванны или корыта для засолки и вызревания сала. Мрамор обладает уникальными свойствами для хранения продуктов. Он обеспечивает необходимые температуру и влажность и является естественным «консервантом», так как использование современных консервантов в Колоннате запрещено. При приготовлении используется сало от свиней, поставляемых из Пармы и Сан-Даниэле, известными своими ветчинами. Свиньи должны быть не моложе 9 месяцев и весить не менее 160 кг. Производители ветчины берут себе своё, а сало отправляют в Колоннату. Изготовление сала начинается в сентябре, с тщательного мытья мраморной бадьи уксусом. Затем внутренняя поверхность обильно натирается чесноком, в блоки сала втирается морская соль, которая после смывается. Дно бадьи обсыпается свежей солью и блоки сала укладываются, обильно сдобренные смесью пряностей и специй. Каждый производитель имеет свою собственную смесь и старается держать её в секрете. Но обязательными являются черный перец, чеснок, розмарин, мускатный орех. Дополнительными – звездчатый анис, тимьян, душистый перец, шалфей, орегано, кориандр – в общем практически все известные специи. Различные пропорции и сочетания специй позволяют каждому производителю иметь свой «фирменный» семейный рецепт и разнообразие ароматов и вкусов. Когда ёмкость наполнена – она плотно закрывается, и сало отправляется на вызревание. Кто-то относит емкость в винный погреб, кто-то в местные мраморные гроты и пещеры на срок до шести месяцев или даже до весны. В результате получается нежнейшее, тающее во рту, обволакивающее своими насыщенными ароматами сало, по сравнению с которым все другие сорта блекнут и меркнут.


Итальянцы могут гордиться и другим сортом сала – из Коммуны dArnad ( Valle dAosta Lard dArnad) что на северо-западе Италии, где принцип приготовления почти такой же, как в Колоннате, только вместо мраморных емкостей используют деревянные – из дуба, ореха, или каштана. Видимо, на оригинальный вкус этого сала оказывают влияние танины и дубильные вещества, содержащиеся в древесине. Так что, будете в Италии – особенно в Тоскане, постарайтесь попробовать эти деликатесы – которые превратились из еды легионеров и каменоломщиков в мировой шлягер. Однако, вернемся в прошлое. Римляне называли сало «лярдо», и в наше время есть такое слово, но оно обозначает уже не сало, а то, что иначе называется смалец. Не прошло и тысячи лет, как сало признали и в Испании. Хамон – в переводе с испанского – ветчина, окорок. Хамон практически не содержит холестерина и с тех самых пор остается любимым мясным продуктом в Испании. Считается, что Колумб смог добраться до Америки благодаря тому, что среди припасов у него было много окороков и сала, которое может храниться до полугода, содержит много калорий, причем эти калории долгоиграющие – силы и энергия у поевшего сала (в меру!) восстанавливаются надолго, калорийность продукта составляет 770 ккал на 100 г. А то на одной рыбе матросы бы у него озверели очень скоро… Так сало внесло свой неоценимый вклад и в мировую историю – ведь не открыл бы Колумб Америки, и не было бы у нас помидор, а без помидор не сварить борща, а без борща – какая ж это вообще культура?! Люди Средневековья ели сало в больших количествах. Сам Святой Бенедикт, основатель ордена бенедиктинцев, разрешил монахам есть сало. Монахи говорили, что «сало и свинья так же связаны друг с другом, как виноградная лоза и вино». Сало не только ели – в средневековье еще и делали из него свечи. Пахли они не очень, коптили, но свет все-таки давали. Только надо было следить, чтоб сальные свечи крысы не сожрали, они ж тоже не дураки. При свечах монахи переписывали книги – так во мраке средневековья сало помогло сохранить свет культуры и передать его нам. Вот средневековый текст, переведенный Ги де Валу: «После того как монахи-повара вымыли руки и лицо и прочли три предписанные молитвы, они моют бобы в трех водах и затем ставят их вариться на огонь в котле с водой. Потом их перекладывают в другую посудину с плотно закрывающейся крышкой. Бобы приправляют свиным салом. Сало нужно добавлять не в процессе варки овощей, а в самом конце»…. «Роман о Лисе»: «Дома у него были в изобилии и жирные каплуны, и соленья, и ветчины, и сало. Все это добро защищал крепкий палисад из дубовых кольев и колючего кустарника…» А знаменитая английская яичница с беконом? бекон – это вам что? Оно самое. Англичане же – народ здравый, рассудительный и ученый, и о своем здоровье заботятся хорошо. Позавтракав таким полезным и приятным образом, англичане покоряли моря, развивали капитализм, изобретали паровые машины и открывали теорию эволюции. Так что смело махнем рукой на мифы о вреде сала, в нашем-то холодном климате оно в разумных количествах совершенно необходимо. Я уж не буду говорить, что в настоящий огнедышащий красный борщ обязательно нужны шкварки, иначе это не борщ, а диетический макет борща, который дает об этом гордом блюде чисто визуальное представление. Сало при умеренном употреблении считается весьма и весьма полезным продуктом. Есть такая штука, как арахидоновая кислота, в чистом виде не употребляется, увы, но зато это чудо содержится в сале и активно участвует в холестериновом обмене, клеточной и гормональной активности.


*В традициях русской кулинарии* использовать при жарке и топленое масло, и, конечно, сало, то есть, наши предки любили готовить, используя жирные кислоты, не подозревая при этом об атеросклерозе и канцерогенности. И судя по всему, с ними ничего страшного не происходило. При этом неизвестные исследователи рекомендуют для оптимизации эффекта сала в отношении гиперхолестеринемии сочетать его с чесноком. Именно это и есть рецепт успеха. Проводя регулярную профилактику, любой желающий сможет оздоровить свои сосуды, сердце и печень. Печень, если вы не знали, значительно оздоравливается, если в рацион питания ежедневно включать сало. Холестерин, кстати, отнюдь не чужеродное соединение для нашего организма, где он выполняет массу важных функций: входит в состав межклеточных мембран и тканей организма, где находится либо в свободном состоянии, либо в виде соединений жирных кислот, участвует в синтезе составных частей крови и т.д. Нормой считается от 150 до 240 мг в 100 куб.см. крови, до некоторой степени это условный показатель, отражающий интенсивность процессов окисления жиров и углеводов в организме по мере их поступления и синтеза. Сообщается, что свиное сало является прекрасным желчегонным средством. Другая ипостась сала — это его применение в токсикологии. Природный продукт, оказывается, идеально подходит для связывания радионуклидов и выводит другие токсины из организма. Главное — это регулярность употребления. Само собой, поедание сала рекомендовано как профилактическая мера. Вокруг нас столько волн, радиаций и излучений, что выйти из дома и даже просто оставаться в нём незащищённым для человека стало непозволительной роскошью. А с салом нам нуклиды нипочём. Применение сала в качестве наружного средства имеет широкий спектр рекомендаций. Эта процедура показана при артралгиях, артозах, артритах любой этиологии, как средство реабилитации после операций и травм опорно-двигательного аппарата. Встречаются указания на выраженный положительный эффект сала при наружной терапии маститов и термических ожогов, поверхностных ран и отморожений. Поражает, что сало эффективно лечит пяточную шпору, снимает зубную боль и излечивает экзему. Достаточно только наружного регулярного применения. Значительно дальше шагнули в применении сала украинские учёные. Собственно, никто и не удивляется, что в области применения этого лекарственного средства исследователи из Украины впереди планеты всей. Высказано предположение, что сало содержит стволовые клетки! А всем известно, какие перспективы открываются для применения стволовых клеток в медицине 21-го столетия. Неясно, зачем только человеку стволовые клетки свиньи? И как они могут усвоиться при энтеральном применении и какую пользу принесут? Оставим эти вопросы для специалистов-салологов. Онкология не осталась без внимания. В сале растворяются канцерогены и вместе с ним выводятся из организма, поэтому в схемы лечения и профилактики онкозаболеваний необходимо ввести новый ингредиент — сало, конечно. Сало содержит и множество других ценных жирных кислот, которые участвуют в строительстве клеток организма, а также играют большую роль образовании гормонов и холестериновом обмене. Они связывают и выводят из организма токсины. Причем, по содержанию этих кислот, сало опережает сливочное масло. Именно в сале в оптимальном, хорошо усвояемом виде содержится селен. По данным института РАМН, 80% россиян испытывают дефицит этого вещества. А спортсменам, кормящим матерям, беременным и курильщикам этот микроэлемент просто жизненно необходим. Кстати, в чесноке, который часто употребляют вместе с салом, тоже содержится большое количество селена. Сало не портится при долгом хранении. В продолжительных походах оно всегда было одним из главных источников физических сил для путешественников. Если съедать пару кусочков сала на голодный желудок, то можно быстро добиться ощущения сытости. Это не позволит вам переедать, и вы сможете сохранить хорошую фигуру. В настоящее время, даже появились диеты для похудения, основанные на умеренном потреблении сала.

----------


## Irina

*Редко какое застолье обходиться без сала*. Что и говорить, прекрасная закуска под водочку, самогон или горилочку. Да и быстрому опьянению сало не способствовало. Так что учтите это, и перед возлияниями съешьте кусочек сала. Это может спасти от тяжелого похмелья. Происходит это потому, что жирное сало обволакивает желудок и не дает напитку с градусами быстро усвоиться. Алкоголь впитывается позже, постепенно, уже в кишечнике. Спиртное же, со своей стороны, помогает быстрее переварить жир и разложить его на компоненты. Салу можно слагать стихи и оды, петь о нем песни. Ведь даже увидеть сало во сне сулит богатство и здоровье. Сало используют для приготовления еды, на нем жарят и тушат овощи, его добавляют в каши. Сало солят, варят, коптят. «Чем натуральнее жир, тем лучше!» Соленое свиное сало как нельзя лучше отвечает этому требованию современной диетологии. Если сало мягкое, маслянистое, расползается, значит, поросенка перекармливали кукурузой. Если сало жесткое – значит, поросенок подолгу сидел голодным. А самое вкусное и плотное сало получается, если животное питалось «по-свински» — желудями Самое полезное сало — 2,5 см.под шкуркой Кусочек сала – прекрасный «снэк» в рабочее время. Оно хорошо усваивается, не перегружает печень и дает аж 9 ккал энергии на 1 г продукта. Это гораздо полезнее, чем даже самая дорогая колбаса, булочка или пирожки. Украинское сало обязательно с чесноком, венгерское – обвалянное в красном перце, эстонское – копченое… А вот чукотское сало – подкожный жир вовсе не свиней, а тюленей! Они очень близки по составу и, как ни странно, по вкусу. В Советском Союзе ежедневное меню члена ЦК партии включало 50 г сала, сразу из-под шкурки
Советских солдат во время Великой отечественной войны при нехватке продовольствия и проблемами с хранением продуктов спасали три "С": спирт, сухари и сало.
В больших сибирских селах до революции за околицей стояли столбы с подвешенной сумкой, в которой лежали хлеб, махорка и обязательно сало. Все это предназначалось беглым каторжникам.
Салом смазывали полозья саней. Также салом смазывали низ корабля, чтобы спустить его на воду. Например, фрегату "Святой Николай" понадобилось 130 пудов топленого сала.
Во время гражданской войны жители сибирских таежных деревень защищались от набегов и белых, и красных с помощью медвежьего сала: смазывали им ворота (!) Лошади пугались запаха и не шли в деревню.
В 1985 г. библиотекари американского города Линкольна устроили выставку. Среди экспонатов были ломтики колбасы, лезвия для бритья, хирургические перчатки, открытки и кусочки сала. Эти экспонаты были извлечены из книг: они использовались в библиотеке (!) как закладки.

----------


## гость

з'ївши сало, по ковбасах не плачуть

----------

